# Help on a costume idea



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

This is the first year I won't be doing an adult only party and the 4th year I'm having a family one. BUT, this is the first time I'm requesting the adults dress in costume for the family party, including me. Problem is, I don't know what to dress as. Usually, I wear shorter cut, skin-showing things as you can see in my profile pics, but this time, there's kids involved and I don't know what to do. I was thinking a witch, but that seems so lame. Vampire? But I can't be sexy or too scary cuz the kids are 6-11 years old. AHHHHH!  Help me please! My party is Saturday!!!


----------



## sheamiyake (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey try something like a sexy pirate, red riding hood, snow white, you can get a lot if ideas online but keep the skimpyness to a minimum. Something like that


----------



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

We have a "kid" friendly Halloween party too. This year I'm doing a hipper version of Mary Poppins.  Last year I was a broken doll. How about a someone from the 80's? That's pretty easy.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

If you want to stay on a more traditional Halloween theme, go with a witch, vampire, bride of Frankenstein kind of genre. You can really "hip" up these costumes by doing a more modern take on them. Like wearing a short skirt but wear it with leggings. If you have a top that you want to wear that is too revealing put a shirt underneath it etc. A witch can be really fun with a petticoat, or short skirt and striped leggings tights, get a cheap hat and decorate it all up, add lights. You could also get one of those tiny hats and go more steampunk. 

You can make something really unique and fun--just stay away from real scary or sexy and go for brighter colors and sparkles as accents. Fairy is another idea you might consider--it can be really pretty and fun or even dark, but intriguing to kids. You could make a great wand, find some really cool wings or make them. Kids like a little bit of scare, but they also love bright, sparkly, jingling, fantasy.


----------



## CatK (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey I love the sexy vampire look. This would still be okay with the kids. I also love the Edward Scissorhands costume. Why can't you show a "bit of skin"? The kids won't mind, as long as it isn't over the top! 

How about this YOUTube video. The costumes are at about the 6.25 min. point in the video tutorial. This is a green Emerald witch - sexy but still covered up??









This is the video 




Happy Halloween


----------



## scarygreen (Oct 12, 2011)

There are many ideas in this video of Daft Punk.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnRxkDfiqW8


----------

